# Un auto-radio pour mon iPhone



## thefutureismylife (9 Août 2013)

Bonsoir à tous.

On entend toujours parler des nouveautés à venir concernant l'iPhone dans nos voitures ... Mais voilà les contructeurs font de la résistance, ou sont fenéant et nada !

Pour la peine je garde ma voiture, et je change mon auto-radio, nah !

Du coup, bah je prends quoi moi ?

Ce que je voudrais : 
- la musique qui marche en Airplay, (d'ailleurs si je mets la musique et le GPS les deux marcheront via les mêmes haut parleurs ?)
- pas de lecteur CD, pas de superflu ...
- "eyes free" ? (http://www.apple.com/ios/siri/)

Et bien sûr un petit prix ...

Vous avez quoi vous ?


----------



## OhCult (11 Août 2013)

Personnellement j'ai un autoradio Kenwood, mais :
Il a un lecteur CD  Il ne marche pas en Airplay  Et ne me permet pas d'utiliser Siri
Cela dit il ne coute que 70euros, et devoir le brancher avec le cable c'est bien, ça permet d'utiliser le GPS sans avoir de pannes de batterie (ça descend trèès vite.)

Par la suite, j'ai monté un autoradio pour mon cousin, qui marchais en bluetooth avec son iphone, qui permettais d'utiliser Siri, mais qui avait tout de même un lecteur CD, il l'avais payé 100e à peu près.

Il faut regarder sur internet, les prix sont bien moins élevés, quid du montage par la suite (sur une voiture après 1993 c'est simplifié, par les prises ISO, et des adaptateurs existent si la norme ISO n'est pas respecté, une quinzaine d'euros chez Norauto ou autre.

Pour infos, il existe aussi les Parrot (http://www.parrot.com/fr/produits/tous-les-produits) qui apparemment marchent très bien, avec un écran dessus, etc, mais beaucoup plus cher aussi.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Août 2013)

Va voir ce qu'en dit Google:
http://www.google.fr/#bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&fp=16d7f45235bbebc3&q=autoradio+compatible+iphone


----------



## thefutureismylife (11 Août 2013)

J'ai déjà fais le tour sur Google, masi ej cherche pas forcément un produit que google va me pondre directement. Je cherche juste des retours d'utilisations. Je reviens d'ailleurs sur ma requête je cherche simplement un autoradio avec prise USB compatible iPhone et Android avec micro. 

Celui-ci me semble bien : http://www.cdiscount.com/auto/car-a...108-pionmvh350bt.html#tabtechnicaldescription

Mais alors si vous avez plus sobre au niveau du design je prends. Limite le design le plus simpliste me conviendrait parfaitement.


----------



## Tuncurry (11 Août 2013)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Mais alors si vous avez plus sobre au niveau du design je prends. Limite le design le plus simpliste me conviendrait parfaitement.



Airplay sur un autoradio nécessite encore un équipement externe plus ou moins volumineux et pas pratique. Le bluetooth 4.0 est suffisamment bon en voiture me semble t'il pour pallier l'absence d'Airplay. La connexion filaire semble cependant la meilleure option d'autant qu'en voiture, on peut recharger facilement son iphone.
J'ai installé un Parrot Asteroid pour ma part et je n'ai pas eu trop d'emmerdes. Il est très orienté iPhone et plutôt bien foutu quand il marche. J'ai l'impression que les gros problèmes du débuts sont un peu passés et depuis la version 2.0, le soft a l'air très stable (avec un magasin d'apps Android), donc c'est ce que je conseillerai aujourd'hui.

J'ai essayé les Pioneer et je les trouve très moyens en terme de sons. Je leur préfère les Alpine à tous les niveaux (Look, son, possibilités) d'autant que le prix est à peu près similaire. Voilà.


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2013)

Perso, j'ai opté pour un autoradio à 30&#8364;. pas de CD, pas de cassette. Juste une prise Jack pour brancher mes appareils facilement.

Seuls soucis, le blindage. Quand je recharge mon iPhone en même temps que je joue de la musique, j'ai un léger grésillement aigu.


----------



## nachpa (17 Février 2014)

Ya pas des autoradio qui font que radio et bluetooth ou airplay ? J'ai pas envie de foutre trop de sous juste pour une poste auto...


----------



## pslauver (3 Décembre 2014)

Salut,

Je viens d'acheter le pioneer MVH-X560 BT et c'est une tuerie.

En effet je voulais le mains libres le "dis Siri" l'audio streaming (c'est à dire tout ce qui passe en son sur l'iPhone est balancé sur les HP de la voitures) pas de CD (ça sert à rien) et un prix pas trop cher.
Alors en USB (arrière) il recharge en 2A (sinon en dessous il se décharge si vous mettez Waze, deezer...) vous passez en BT pour l'audio et tout fonctionne parfaitement ensemble.

J'ai payé 140  chez feu vert avec l'installation.

Voilà en espérant que cela peut aider quelqu'un.


----------



## nachpa (3 Décembre 2014)

pslauver a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci de ton partage et plutot abordable en plus sa fait plaisir ! C'est quoi ta voiture aussi ?..


----------

